# Help in choosing 5.1 Speakers for DVD Player



## umeshk74 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Dear Friends

I have bought Passion DVD Player and am confused in choosing the right kind of 5.1 speaker set for them. The player has 5.1 analog output, digital coaxial and optical outputs. My budget for the speakers is 5k.

After going through this month's review on digit magazine, I had shortlisted Altec Lansing VS3251. But i am confused as to how to connect them to the DVD Player. Their quick connect guide shows how to connect them with PC Sound Card, Console gaming and portable audio devices. Moreover i guess that the package has stereo cables (different jacks), whereas the DVD Player has other kind of Jacks.

Could you please help me out that if I buy these speakers, then how to connect them with the DVD player or else suggest some good speakers which can be connected to the DVD player. 

Although Logitech Z 5500 has coaxial digital input but they are way overpriced compared to the budget that I have.

Since I am not a tech-geek, i am very much confused in choosing the right kind of 5.1 speaker set for the DVD player.

Thanks in advance. 

Umesh
*


----------



## umeshk74 (Apr 17, 2008)

Please Help


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 17, 2008)

see, before we proceed, i would really suggest you to go through this thread:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85382


----------



## umeshk74 (Apr 17, 2008)

Mayank bhai

That thread is discussing about rms and technical stuff like that. 

My point is that if I buy *Altec Lansing VS3251, *how do i connect those to my dvd player cos the speaker quick connect guide shows how to connect them with PC Sound Card, Console gaming and portable audio devices. Moreover i guess that the package has stereo cables (different jacks), whereas the DVD Player has other kind of Jacks.

And if i cannot connect these speakers to my dvd player then kindly suggest some other brand which can be connected to my dvd player (under 5k)

Thanks


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 17, 2008)

I am in the same boat looking for a decent 5.1 speaker set, just doing my research as of now.


----------



## moshel (Apr 18, 2008)

doesnt ur player have any audio out or even a 3.5mm jack? although i have not actually seen the connectors of the altec lansing, what i believe is that u need just one 3.5mm jack in your source. while all the surround sound speakers will fit into the back of the woofer.


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 19, 2008)

@umesh,
ok, can u be little more specific about the DVD player?
See, RC-Jacks are available on most dvd players! 
ok, tell me few things before we proceed:

1. Does your DVD player support 6 channel output?
2. The speakers connect to ur PC with RCA to Stereo wires?
3. The satellites are connected to LFE with RCA wire plucker  or straight RCA jack?

ok, they use 3.5mm stereo jack! See, the RCA<->Stereo connector is available at any electronics shop. Get one, purchase three long RCA wires with both male sockets at ends. Connect them to connector at one end and other to the dvd RCA input sockets. However,u need to be sure that DVD player is 6 channel compliant!


----------



## umeshk74 (Apr 19, 2008)

Dear Mayank Bhai
1. DVD Player has a 6 Channel Output
2. I already have separate 5.1 speakers for my PC. I plan to buy new speakers  exclusively for the DVD player.

The following link contains a snapshot of the rear connectors of my DVD Player
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/4567/picture267editedms5.jpg

Kindly suggest good 5.1 speaker system for the same. Also suggest if I can get a 5.1 speaker system which has a digital coaxial input and is below 5-6K 

Thanks


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 20, 2008)

ohh, i am sorry for misunderstanding bro. Actually, i thought that u are going to connect the same PC 5.1 speakers with ur DVD player! 
Anyways, u said below 5-6K, right?
I'll assume 5.5K!  Coz, anything below than that and u've to compromise with "Dabba" 5.1 speakers! Even if u want that, i can tell u few ok models. But for now, i am telling u speakers with ~5.5K pricetags. Few hundreds may vary though...
So, here are few:
1. Altec Lansing 251: If u can find this set. Just go for it.
2. Logitech X540: Promising performance for what u are paying.
3. Altec Lansing VS3151R
4. Philips MMS 460: My personal suggestion.  Excellent VFM and respectable performance. 100W RMS is mentioned, however, the continuous power is ~80W! However, very good sound, if placed properly.


----------



## umeshk74 (Apr 21, 2008)

umeshk74 said:


> *
> After going through this month's review on digit magazine, I had shortlisted Altec Lansing VS3251. But i am confused as to how to connect them to the DVD Player. Their quick connect guide shows how to connect them with PC Sound Card, Console gaming and portable audio devices.
> 
> Could you please help me out that if I buy these speakers, then how to connect them with the DVD player or else suggest some good speakers which can be connected to the DVD player.
> ...



They dont have the same sockets as in DVD player
*www.alteclansing.com/images/quick/VS3251-QCC.pdf

Moreover if i use the RCA<->Stereo connectors will i still get true 5.1 effect. If yes, how many connectors will be required


----------



## moshel (Apr 21, 2008)

i guess these speakers should work with the DVD player. although i am not sure whether u will get a real 5.1 channel experience. 

just check out the site,

"Sure, its compact satellites and gnarly subwoofer are good-looking. But listen to the VS3251, and you’ll forget about looks. This system rocks! You can get awesome 6-channel surround sound from a PC or game console.* But you can also plug in your iPod or *DVD player* and get 70 watts of full-bodied, hard-charging stereo. And it includes a wireless remote. This is a romping good deal! 
*PC or game console must be outfitted with a 6-channel sound card."

*www.alteclansing.com/index.php?file=north_product_detail&iproduct_id=19

oh ya i just noticed, that hooking those up to the DVD player will give a stereo sound (not 5.1). 

I tell u man, u will have to get speakers which have individual cabling for all the speakers i.e. 1 cable for the FR, 1 for FL, 1 for center, 1 for woofer, 1 for SR and 1 for SL. only then ur dvd player will be able to play true 5.1.


----------



## umeshk74 (Apr 21, 2008)

moshel said:


> oh ya i just noticed, that hooking those up to the DVD player will give a stereo sound (not 5.1).
> 
> I tell u man, u will have to get speakers which have individual cabling for all the speakers i.e. 1 cable for the FR, 1 for FL, 1 for center, 1 for woofer, 1 for SR and 1 for SL. only then ur dvd player will be able to play true 5.1.



Kindly suggest some alternates please. 

Also advise if I go in for 5.1 speakers which has a digital coaxial input..... what is the starting rage for these.

Thanks


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 21, 2008)

the VS3251.pdf itself shows that u can connect speakers to any game console or DVD! See, i already mentioned that u''ll need 3 converters! Ofcourse u'll getting true 5.1 surround sound audio!


----------



## moshel (Apr 21, 2008)

@mayanksharma: I might be wrong but what i believe ur trying to say is that if we hook up the VS321 to the DVD player we get 5.1 sound. 

if that is the case then i believe its wrong. did u read within the fine lines of the pdf file. i posted the whole thing above.
"Sure, its compact satellites and gnarly subwoofer are good-looking. But listen to the VS3251, and you’ll forget about looks. This system rocks! You can get awesome 6-channel surround sound from a PC or game console.* But *you can also plug in your iPod or DVD player and get 70 watts of full-bodied, hard-charging stereo*. And it includes a wireless remote. This is a romping good deal! 
*PC or game console must be outfitted with a 6-channel sound card."

this is how this system works.
there are three cables 1 is the front output, 1 is rear output and and 1 is the LFE/center output. all these connections are made via the 3.5mm jacks like those present on the PC sound cards. now until the DVD player does not have these inputs, how can u get real 5.1? (im not able to open the pic of dvd player so cant really say if the player has it or not)

the speakers will have to be connected to the DVD player via the single "Green" cable. and i dont think it will make use of the 5.1 channels present on dvds (although i cud be wrong). so at most u will get a stereo sound (from all speakers of course).

alternates...hmm....sorry i dunt have much idea. but check out philips, there is one model with inbuilt FM, just go to the showroom and have a listen to those. the speakers cost abt 6k.


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 21, 2008)

moshel said:


> @mayanksharma: I might be wrong but what i believe ur trying to say is that if we hook up the VS321 to the DVD player we get 5.1 sound. if that is the case then i believe its wrong. did u read within the fine lines of the pdf file.



@moshel, i think, u've been paying more attention to the pdf rather than reading what the thread starter said earlier!!   
Look below..



umeshk74 said:


> Dear Mayank Bhai
> 1. DVD Player has a 6 Channel Output
> The following link contains a snapshot of the rear connectors of my DVD Player
> *img222.imageshack.us/img222/4567/picture267editedms5.jpg
> Thanks


----------



## umeshk74 (Apr 22, 2008)

Dear Friends

First of all sorry for troubling you all.

The Key features of my DVD player are as follows :

    * DIVX & USB2.0 Compatible
    * Compatible with MPEG/DVD/VCD/CD R/ CD RW/MP3/JPEG
    * 108MHz/12 Bit VIDEO D/A
    * Newest Prologic II Technology
    * 5.1 Surround sound
    * TV Virtual surrounds sound
    * Dolby Digital and DTS decoding
    * Coaxial Digital output
    * Component Video, S-Video Output
    * Selection Screen aspect ration (4:3 & 16:9)
    * Multi angle zoom and slow mode
    * Fully functional remote control
    * Universal power supply: AC 110v # 240v
    * Audio Equalizer
    * Instance Replay/Advance

I did a google search for digital 5.1 speakers and came across the following brands (I guess all have digital coaxial and optical digital inputs. I am not sure about the eSys model though)

1. Philips HTR 5000
2. Philips HTR 5205
3. Onida HTR 4800
4. eSys Divoom Comet A1

Both the philips models have class D amplifiers. But it doesnt where to buy them in Delhi and what are there prices. 

Can u please suggest which of these to choose from ??? 

Mera Confusion Bad gaya hai  .......
............so I have increased my budget slightly as well . 

Thanks


----------



## moshel (Apr 22, 2008)

@mayanksharma: i think there is some misunderstanding between the both of us. so im just gonna end it rather than argue more.

@umeshk74...here are the phillips retail outlets in delhi.

Philips Arena - Delhi (East)
3, Vigyan Vihar, Near Yamuna Sports Complex, Near Anand Vihar Colony, Delhi-110 092.
Tel : (011) 22149595 / 22159595



Philips Arena - Delhi (Central)
P-25, Outer Circle, Connaught Place, Below Madras Hotel, New Delhi - 110 001.
Tel : (011) 23742578



Philips Arena - Delhi (North)
7332, Prem Nagar, Shakti Nagar Chowk, New Delhi - 110 007.
Tel : (011) 23829229



Philips Arena - Delhi (West)
A-3/315, Paschim Vihar, Opp. BPCL Petrol Pump, Near Jwala Heri Market, New Delhi.
Tel : (011) 42321700 / 42321800

check this page if ur somewhere else.... 
*www.india.philips.com/about/company/local/locations/exclusiveretailoutlets/index.page


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 22, 2008)

moshel said:


> @mayanksharma: i think there is some misunderstanding between the both of us. so im just gonna end it rather than argue more.


what sort of misunderstanding? and u are moshel from ts.in...right? see, if there is something. Better clear it out than staying in dilemma! IMO, that'll be good for us. 
I just said that, the Front, Rear, LFE/Center are connecting to pc sound card using three stereo connectors. Right? Now as his dvd player is 6 channel capable, so we just need to connect those three connectors to dvd's RCA input using converters. And, for that he'll require three converters. 
IMO, u are going by what is said at the Altec's site! They mentioned...Stereo sound! hehe...that is meant for listening music, while with 5.1 movie/audio source disc, the speaker will provide true 6 channel sound becoz of DVD player's 6 channel output capability. Nuff' said!


----------



## moshel (Apr 23, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> what sort of misunderstanding? and u are moshel from ts.in...right? see, if there is something. Better clear it out than staying in dilemma! IMO, that'll be good for us.
> I just said that, the Front, Rear, LFE/Center are connecting to pc sound card using three stereo connectors. Right? Now as his dvd player is 6 channel capable, so we just need to connect those three connectors to dvd's RCA input using converters. And, for that he'll require three converters.
> IMO, u are going by what is said at the Altec's site! They mentioned...Stereo sound! hehe...that is meant for listening music, while with 5.1 movie/audio source disc, the speaker will provide true 6 channel sound becoz of DVD player's 6 channel output capability. Nuff' said!



yeah im from ts.in.

ok well i got it now, so he will have to purchase a connector where on one end he will put in one of the single cable (lets suppose front output) from the speaker and the other end of the connector will go into the two ports (i.e. FR and FL) at the back of the DVD player. correct?

thxx for explaining.


----------



## umeshk74 (Apr 23, 2008)

@Moshel
Thanks buddy for providing the addresses 
But their website isnt featuring the models I have mentioned 

@all
The sets which I have quoted...... will these be good enough ??

@mayank
Bro whats ts.in ??


----------



## moshel (Apr 23, 2008)

umeshk74 said:


> @Moshel
> Thanks buddy for providing the addresses
> But their website isnt featuring the models I have mentioned



Yeah they are not featured on the website, but i just saw them last week at Phillips arena. U may also find those at bigger electronic shops where they sell hi-fi music systems (branded). u will get a demo from there



umeshk74 said:


> @all
> The sets which I have quoted...... will these be good enough ??



There are loooot of options available in the market, the most we can do is suggest, but still dont buy just because someone has suggested, the best is to go out there and have a listen to them urself, and see if *you* like it or not.

btw i had heard the VS3251's in Croma, do check those out at croma (im not sure if delhi has croma or not). Personally, i didnt like those too much, no doubt the clarity was great, but the sound wasnt crisp and the woofer seemed too much underpowered. It didnt have enough punch. probably could have been becos of the source.

still i suggest best bet is to go out and have a demo urself.




umeshk74 said:


> @mayank
> Bro whats ts.in ??


----------

